# coping sled



## dkluetters (Dec 11, 2008)

Any suggestions of where to find a coping sled pattern or plan to make one myself?
Kristi


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I'm not sure about plans but, Rocklers, Woodcraft, MLCS and I believe Sommerfelds have these. Might give a look see at their web sites. Might even find 1 or 2 at ebay or amazon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Search for coping sleds here and several show up.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I designed my own, based off articles in Fine Woodworking and looking at the commercially-made units. Hardware (miter rail, hold-downs) came from Rockler, and I used phenolic baltic birch ply for the base. The rest was scrap bits of hardwood I had on hand.


----------



## Terry Pepper (Dec 17, 2008)

Can anyone recommend an online source for purchasing phenolic baltic birch ply in reasonably shipable sizes - perhaps 2'x2' or 2x4' sheets?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Terry Pepper said:


> Can anyone recommend an online source for purchasing phenolic baltic birch ply in reasonably shipable sizes - perhaps 2'x2' or 2x4' sheets?


Woodcraft has it... 
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=3958&ProductID=131171


----------



## Terry Pepper (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks George - the price even includes shipping.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I bought from Woodcraft, as well. Nice stuff.

One caveat, though. If you need to route it, score the cut lines first to avoid tearout of the phenolic.


----------

